# HELP, I just got a 70 on my chem test!



## firebred (Nov 10, 2012)

What the hell? I was aiming for strait A's this marking period. Last marking period I got a b- and now I needed to recover. I studied very well for that test and knew all the answers. When I checked my grade online I felt shocked. The test was basiclly on naming compounds, acids, and molecules. Just great... the first grade i get this marking period has to be a 70. How do I stop making dumb mistakes? These failures are really bringing down my self esteem.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

triple check yourself and try to remember every single detail


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Definitely check and re-check your answers if you have time.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Johnny was a chemist's son,
but now he is no more,
what he thought was H2O was H2SO4.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I failed a lot of my tests in chemistry.

But here's a way (but I don't recommend it! ). In my class, we could use the perodic table of elements during the test. I would create an algorithum of special marks in speical places that gave me the answers. If the teacher looked at my perodic table of elements, he wouldn't be able to figure it out but I knew what it meant.


----------

